# Chordify - Busking Cheat Code



## Aurelius (Jun 6, 2013)

*For those songs you can never find the tabs/chords to. Its not 100% all the time, but it'll give you a pretty solid idea of how to go about it. You just upload a song, or copy the youtube link and you're good to go!*

http://chordify.net/


----------



## schmutz (Jun 11, 2013)

that is kinda really cool. thanks for sharing


----------

